# What do I need to wax/sharpen edges on my board?



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

A lot of people agree that taking the board to the shop for edge sharpening is the thing to do. Otherwise, you can buy a magne traction sharpener. I've seen them at REI, but I have no experience with this. As for a waxing kit, I recently pieced one together, I think you could definitely get a good kit for relatively cheap. Anyway, based on my research, here's what I picked up:
brass brush 
metal scraper
citrus base cleaner
swix iron ($40.00)
all temp block of wax
plastic scraper 10"
nylon brush
ptex candles
scotch brite pads

Basically, watch Snowolf's video.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

you don't really need to tune the edges that often . few times a season . depending on how many times you ride really. Waxing should be done every couple of times you ride. It's really easy. just get an old iron you won't use for clothes anymore , a block of wax (make sure you get the right temp wax) , and a scraper. and you're good to go.


----------



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

Shocktroop531 said:


> you don't really need to tune the edges that often . few times a season . depending on how many times you ride really. Waxing should be done every couple of times you ride. It's really easy. just get an old iron you won't use for clothes anymore , a block of wax (make sure you get the right temp wax) , and a scraper. and you're good to go.


I was watching some videos and it always says you need two type of brushes? Is this true also?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Bringing the board to a shop can be hit or miss. The shops in ski towns have to compete against one another, which keeps prices low(er)... but having to wait on your board might mean that you miss out on a couple of hours of riding.

Last trip, I brought my wax and scrapers, and bought an el cheapo $7 iron at Wal-mart. I left the iron at the house we rented because I didn't want to fly with it.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

rscott22 said:


> I was watching some videos and it always says you need two type of brushes? Is this true also?


Brass brush for pre-wax cleaning, get all the old wax and gunk out.
Nylon brush for post scraping, to re-structure the base. 
Horse hair brush to polish the base. 

Depending on the type of snow you're riding on, chances are you can get away without even using brushes at all. Its up to you and how much money you're willing to spend.


----------



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

ptapia said:


> Brass brush for pre-wax cleaning, get all the old wax and gunk out.
> Nylon brush for post scraping, to re-structure the base.
> Horse hair brush to polish the base.
> 
> Depending on the type of snow you're riding on, chances are you can get away without even using brushes at all. Its up to you and how much money you're willing to spend.


Where would I get there brushs at? I am in the north east so mostly man made snow.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

rscott22 said:


> Where would I get there brushs at? I am in the north east so mostly man made snow.


Man made snow is more abrasive than Mother nature's, therefore, you really don't need to be doing much at all after scraping. If you have the cash to pick up the brass brush, I would. It does a really good job at pre-cleaning. As for the Nylon brush, being that its man made snow, you can get away without it. This type of snow is more abrasive, you should wax a little more often. This is what I'm riding here in NM right now, and just one outing pretty much thrashed my new wax job that I did right before. Anyway, I got my brushes at REI, they're both Swix, so I'm sure you could check out Swix.com as well, rr any other ski/board shop. For the brass brush you also want it specific for ski/snowboard bases, a hardware store brass brush will probably destroy the base. 

Good Luck


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

I bought this set from Racewax.com when it was on sale for $20. They're pretty nice.








3 Brush Kit, Nylon, HorseHair, Brass for Ski Snowboard


----------

